# Safari ne s'ouvre plus



## Standeloz (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis nouveau dans le forum, je me suis inscrit parce que depuis quelques jours, alors que je suis connecté à internet, lorsque j'ouvre safari sur mon macbook pro, la page apparaît et reste blanche, aucun site internet ne veut s'ouvrir et je n'arrive pas à régler le problème...
En tout cas la connexion marche parce que j'arrive à ouvrir safari depuis l'Ipad.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour moi ?


----------



## so1308 (4 Mai 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Son message est ancien mais étant donné qu'il y en avait déjà une, j'ai pas voulu créer une nouvelle conversation. Quand j'ouvre safari, que j'essaye d'ouvrir n'importe quel site, par exemple, l'équipe, dpstream, jeuxvidéos,..., le site dans la barre où on tape l'adresse fait comme si il se chargeait mais une fois chargé la page n'apparait jamais. y'a l'adresse du site dans la barre recherche mais la page en dessous reste blanche. 

Le seul moment où la page apparait c'est quand j'entre google, à ce moment je peux taper une recherche dans google, il s'affiche les différents résultats mais dès que j'appuis sur le site que je veux, là ca ne marche pas, rien ne s'affiche juste une page blanche. 

Ca me fait ça uniquement sur Safari, sous google chrome ou sous opera tout fonctionne normalement. 

Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment je pourrait refaire marcher safari normalement?
J'ai cherché sur internet je n'ai rien trouvé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

J'ai également essayé de réinitialiser Safari mais ça n'a rien changé.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

reinstaller safari ne sert à rien 
du moins tant qu'on ne cerne pas l'origine et que c'est nécessaire

--
tester safari sur une autre session du mac


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> reinstaller safari ne sert à rien
> du moins tant qu'on ne cerne pas l'origine et que c'est nécessaire
> 
> --
> tester safari sur une autre session du mac



Je viens de le faire Safari marche parfaitement sur une autre session "utilisateur invité". 
Apparemment c'est juste sur ma session que ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Quelqu'un sait d'où vient le problème?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

grand classique
tu as  un ou des  fichiers Safari de cette session à changer
ca peut etre tout simplement un fichier  naze ( souvent la plist)
 comme d'autres

tu ne donnes pas ton OS et comme tu es nouveau on ne sait pas si tu connais bien les méthodes de réparations  OSX  ou pas 
(apparemment pas)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> grand classique
> tu as  un ou des  fichiers Safari de cette session à changer
> ca peut etre tout simplement un fichier  naze ( souvent la plist)
> comme d'autres
> ...



Non je connais rien des méthodes de réparations d'OSX, je suis sous mac que depuis 3 semaines, j'avais un PC avant.

 C'est le dernier macbook air, il est sous OS X 10.9.2.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

ok
ben va falloir apprendre
les principes de base sont les mêmes depuis les débuts OSX
il y a des variantes  selon l'OSX bien entendu


commence déjà par réparer les permissions
c'est peut etre tout simplement ca

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
cest la version light  dOnyx , même site
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

---
Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)


tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

bons tutos vidéos en francais
chaine youtube "compétence mac"
http://www.youtube.com/user/competencemac

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/

exemples special switch chez Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR

très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

Merci je vais essayer avec ca. 

Hier j'ai déjà essayé de faire "réparer les permissions du disque" ça n'a rien donné. J'ai réessayé tout à l'heure mais ça n'a rien changé.

Le système est à jour. 

Je vais essayer les autres choses pour voir.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

ok donc soit c'est un réglage reseau 
soit un réglage de safari( de cette session là)

si t'es en wifi , passer en ethernet pour tester
ou
tester sur un autre reseau que le tien
(en wifi et ethernet)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok donc soit c'est un réglage reseau
> soit un réglage de safari( de cette session là)
> 
> si t'es en wifi , passer en ethernet pour tester
> ...



Je viens de le tester sur un autre réseau (celui d'une amie qui habite l'appart à côté de chez moi), il y a exactement le même problème. 
Est ce que vous savez à quel endroit c'est pour réparer une session d'ordinateur?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

il y a PLEIN d'endroits et les reparations varient

et on ne va pas faire un cours complet
commence par le simple
safari fermé
déplacer 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences//com.apple.Safari.plist

relancer safari

sinon ca pourrait aussi etre un truc là
Maison/Bibliotheque//Safari


et si tu dis je vois pas la biblio de session  , c'est normal elle est cachée  par protection sécurité
mais l'aide mac  te dira comment la voir ( finder Aller  +Alt)
et des fils comment  la garder visible ( en la mettant dans la barre laterale)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a PLEIN d'endroits et les reparations varient
> 
> et on ne va pas faire un cours complet
> commence par le simple
> ...



J'ai testé la deuxième solution: Bibliothèque/safari, je l'ai déplacé sur le bureau plus je l'ai remis au même endroit dans la bibliothèque. Depuis Safari remarche normalement, tout a l'air de fonctionner. 

Comment ça se fait que ca fonctionne plus d'un coup, qu'est ce qui s'est passé? Par curiosité j'aimerai bien comprendre, histoire que si ça se reproduit je sache quoi faire. 

En tout cas merci pour l'aide


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

comment ca t'as enlevé et remis????
ca c'est pas orthodoxe!
---
comprendre?
ben y a du boulot et c'est annexe , l'important étant de réparer

en gros c'est simple
des fichiers peuvent etre fragilisés ou corrompus ,en ce cas on les remplace
( en fait c'est le mac qui en recrée automatiquement des 100% neufs propres  si on en a enlevé)

et avec le temps et l'experience on connait les fichiers à remplacer selon les couacs en question
( souvent UN fichier d'ailleurs)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment ca t'as enlevé et remis????
> ca c'est pas orthodoxe!
> ---
> comprendre?
> ...



 Oui c'est bien ce que je me disais bizarre comme manip, mais effectivement dans la bibliothèque j'ai pris le fichier safari je l'ai mis sur le bureau. Je suis allée voir sur safari et je me suis rendue compte que tout fonctionner de nouveau (je précise que c'est bien cette manip qui a fait remarché puisque 30 secondes avant de la faire j'ai vérifié safari ne fonctionnait toujours pas). 
Du coup une fois que j'ai vu que ça remarcher comme je navais pas envie de rester avec un fichier en plein milieu du bureau je l'ai remis au même emplacement dans la bibliothèque et ça a continué de fonctionner. 

J'ai quand même redémarrer mon mac dans le doute, au redémarrage tout fonctionne toujours sur Safari

Le problème est réglé mais j'ignore si c'est définitif ou si ca ne va pas revenir parce que du coup j'ai rien réparé, je me suis juste contentée de déplacer un fichier plus de le remettre à son emplacement.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

hein?
ou tu décris incompletement ou y a une anomalie
( je penche pour étape non décrite , enfin j'espère pour toi)

car quand on cherche à mettre un fichier bidule à la place d'un autre fichier bidule et bien...c'est pas possible
( il y a une alerte pour eviter écrasement involontaire)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> hein?
> ou tu décris incompletement ou y a une anomalie
> ( je penche pour étape non décrite , enfin j'espère pour toi)
> 
> ...



Je me doute que c'est bizarre mais c'est pourtant bien ce que j'ai fait:

étape 1: j'ai pris le fichier du nom de safari dans la bibliothèque, je l'ai fais glisser sur le bureau. Il s'y est mis sans problème sans qu'il n'y ait une quelconque alerte.
Le fichier du nom de safari apparaissant désormais sur le bureau, n'apparaissait plus dans la bibliothèque. 

étape 2: Je suis retournée sur safari, toutes mes pages se sont chargées sans problème. 

étape 3: j'ai pris le fichier qui était sur mon bureau "safari" et je l'ai remis dans la bibliothèque. Là encore sans qu'il n'y ait d'alerte. Le fichier "safari" apparait désormais dans la bibliothèque et tout remarche. 

d'ailleurs j'ignore si c'est normal mais ce fameux fichier "safari" que j'ai récupéré dans la bibliothèque je peux même le copier/coller dans mes documents sans qu'il y ait une quelconque alerte.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

et bien c'est flou car 
il n' y a pas qu'un fichier safari dans la bibliotheque, y en a même pas mal
et beaucoup de choses  dépendent de comment tu as remis quoi et où  ( ce qui n'est PAS à faire de maniere generale)

gros à parier que tu as un fichier en double qui se balade 
le  bon et propre recrée par le mac et le """replacé"""


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien c'est flou car
> il n' y a pas qu'un fichier safari dans la bibliotheque, y en a même pas mal
> et beaucoup de choses  dépendent de comment tu as remis quoi et où  ( ce qui n'est PAS à faire de maniere generale)
> 
> ...



En tout cas je le vois nulle part ailleurs, peut être qu'à force d'utiliser mon mac je le verrai bien un de ces jours. 

Par contre dans bibliothèque je sais pas si les autres fichiers safari son sous le nom "safari" mais si c'est le cas je n'ai qu'un dossier du nom de safari et à l'intérieur de ce dossier j'ai des fichiers relatifs à safari.
D'ailleurs à ce sujet je précise que c'est bien le dossier safari (donc à l'intérieur de ce dossier il y avait ces documents relatifs à Safari) que j'ai mis sur le bureau, puis replacé dans la bibliothèque.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

mouais c'est bizarre

fais donc ce test

Dans un dossier quelconque  dans ta partie document  créer un dossier 
( roue crantée de fenetre finder ou menu)
il s'appelera_ dossier sans titre_

puis tu vas sur le bureau
sur le bureau tu crées un dossier
il s'appelera_ dossier sans titre_

ensuite tu tentes de placer le _dossier sans titre_ qui est dans documents  sur le bureau
et tu regardes ce qui se passe


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2014)

Je viens de tester en déplaçant le dossier Safari sur mon bureau. Pas de problème, pas de message d'alerte.

Je zappe un peu sur la toile, le dossier Safari est bien entendu reconstruit à neuf, et par curiosité je remets le dossier original en place et...







...il y a forcément ce message d'alerte.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Je viens de tester en déplaçant le dossier Safari sur mon bureau. Pas de problème, pas de message d'alerte.
> 
> Je zappe un peu sur la toile, le dossier Safari est bien entendu reconstruit à neuf, et par curiosité je remets le dossier original en place et...
> 
> ...


CQFD 
je passais par l'apprentissage pédagiogique special nioube


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> CQFD
> je passais par l'apprentissage pédagiogique special nioube



Je n'ai tout simplement pas ce message d'alerte pour la simple et bonne raison que dès le moment où je déplace le dossier "safari" sur le bureau il n'apparait plus dans la bibliothèque. Donc dès le moment où je remets mon fichier "safari" dans la partie bibliothèque, il ne détecte pas d'autres fichiers safari ce qui fait que je n'ai pas ce message. 

Ce n'est pas comme lorsque je veux mettre deux fichiers identiques sur le bureau et où le message dans ce cas apparait, là le message n'apparait pas puisque le fichier n'apparait plus lui-même dans la bibliothèque dès le moment où je le mets sur le bureau.


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2014)

so1308 a dit:


> Je n'ai tout simplement pas ce message d'alerte pour la simple et bonne raison que dès le moment où je déplace le dossier "safari" sur le bureau il n'apparait plus dans la bibliothèque. Donc dès le moment où je remets mon fichier "safari" dans la partie bibliothèque, il ne détecte pas d'autres fichiers safari ce qui fait que je n'ai pas ce message.
> 
> Ce n'est pas comme lorsque je veux mettre deux fichiers identiques sur le bureau et où le message dans ce cas apparait, là le message n'apparait pas puisque le fichier n'apparait plus lui-même dans la bibliothèque dès le moment où je le mets sur le bureau.



Désolé, mais si tu sors le dossier Safari sur le bureau et que tu zappes un peu sur la toile, un nouveau dossier Safari sera obligatoirement recréé et donc par la suite tu auras bien la fenêtre que je mentionne.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais si tu sors le dossier Safari sur le bureau et que tu zappes un peu sur la toile, un nouveau dossier Safari sera obligatoirement recréé et donc par la suite tu auras bien la fenêtre que je mentionne.


sauf...si on se gourre en remettant les fichiers

en tous cas le deplacement du dossier suivi de relance de l'appli ( ici safari)  recrée des fichiers neufs
Sinon l'appli ne marche pas du tout ( or elle marche)


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais si tu sors le dossier Safari sur le bureau et que tu zappes un peu sur la toile, un nouveau dossier Safari sera obligatoirement recréé et donc par la suite tu auras bien la fenêtre que je mentionne.



Ben écoute moi je sais ce que je vois. Et je n'ai absolument aucun message, j'ai réessayé pour voir et je n'ai pas plus eu de message. C'est peut être censé faire ça mais là en l'occurrence ça ne me le fait absolument pas, il n'y a tout simplement aucun message qui apparait. C'est peut être d'ailleurs pour ça que safari a planté, il doit y avoir un bug quelque part mais j'ignore lequel, je sais juste quand faisant ce que j'ai fait tout remarche et que j'ai absolument eu aucun message.


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2014)

Déjà personne ne te prend pour un débile, ensuite si tu fais exactement la même chose, il y aura forcément recréation du dossier Safari, car il ne peut pas fonctionner sans.

Il suffit d'être patient, mais tu devrais voir le nouveau dossier.


----------



## so1308 (5 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà personne ne te prend pour un débile, ensuite si tu fais exactement la même chose, il y aura forcément recréation du dossier Safari, car il ne peut pas fonctionner sans.
> 
> Il suffit d'être patient, mais tu devrais voir le nouveau dossier.



Je ne parlais pas du nouveau dossier. Je parlais du message qui doit s'afficher et dont tu parles dans ton message, celui dont tu me dis qu'il doit nécessairement s'afficher, il ne s'affiche pas chez moi.


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2014)

Reprenons, Safari est ouvert et je vais dans MA Bibliothèque, donc j'ai ça...





...ensuite je sors le dossier Safari sur mon Bureau, donc MA Bibliothèque est vide...





...je n'ai même pas fermé Safari, j'ai ouvert un nouvel onglet et un nouveau dossier Safari est recréé...





...si je remets le dossier Safari du bureau dans MA Bibliothèque, que se passe t'il ? Ceci...





...curieux que tu n'es pas la même chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2014)

et je me demande comment  se fait le dit "replacement" de so1308

cr si " replacement " il y a FORCEMENT  tentative de mettre deux fichiers même nom au même endroit ( le nouveau crée à relance , et l'ancien , le déplacé)

et en ce cas là OSX alerte
s'il n'alerte pas
soit l'OSX est TRES  malade

soit...c'est PAS le même endroit

car sur OSX il n'y a JAMAIS deux fichiers même nom au même endroit, c'est impossible


----------

